# proof of no claims bonus



## dave28 (15 May 2009)

Am I right in saying that my insurance company / broker is obliged to post out a document one month prior to renewal date proving that the insured has had no claim ?
This is the second year that my broker has not provided such a document, they only sent out a letter with my new quote.
If I am right, is there somewhere I can report this eg regulator ?
If I'm wrong, apologies.
Dave


----------



## Ed054 (16 May 2009)

I think it is 15 working days .
But they are supposed to issue the renewal documents from the insurance company to you and this should include the proof of No Claims Bonus


----------



## Bar101 (16 May 2009)

The Financial Regulator is the person to complain to as they regulate both Insurance Companies and their Intermediaries. However a call/letter to your Insurance company will generate a quicker response. This is basically "sharp practice" by the Broker and the Insurance Company will not want the grief from the Regulator. 

In any case you only need the letter as proof of your NCD if you want to accept a different policy elsewhere. As a first step do your comparison shopping..
www.theaa.ie
www.123.ie
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


If you find a better quote elsewhere then go back to your Broker and ask them to match/better it. If you don't find a better quote then your Broker would appear to be doing their job. But don't let them away with not sending the NCD letter.


----------



## dave28 (16 May 2009)

Thank you for the advice, much appreciated
Dave


----------

